# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Buikpijn bij inspanning

## wiggert

Hoi even voorstellen ,ik ben Wiggert 43 jaar en "gezond"
Sinds kort en dat is ongeveer 3 a 4 weken kreeg al bij lichte inspanning eerst pijn in m'n bovenbuik wat heel snel doortrekt naar slokdarm/longen?,soms uitstraling naar rug en armen en krijg de neiging bij een stukje lopen of fietsen gewoon te stoppen want eea wordt te pijnlijk.
Er is uivoerig naar mijn hart gekeken ,fietstest,bloedenzymen enz en alles is goed.
Mijn conditie is goed en wordt ook niet snel moe maar moet nu sneller stoppen door die pijn.
Het lijkt wel of mijn slokdarm /longen in de brand staan en wanneer ik stop met de inspanning is het ook nagenoeg gelijk weg.
Inmiddels slik ik medicijnen tegen reflux/maagzuur klachten.
Wie herkend dit???

----------


## astrid86

Ik heb ook pijn bij inspanning, achter mijn borstbeen. Waarschijnlijk is dit mijn spastische slokdarm, ik heb daar al met enige regelmaat krampjes van of mijn maagzuur zit daar.

Maar ik heb ook last van linkeronderin mijn buik...

----------

